# Neophyte needs Guru help with Subwoofer issues.



## RobH2 (Apr 15, 2014)

I've been searching the web for an external EQ for my onboard Realtek audio card. Recently it has become extremely bassy and so much that all I hear is a low rumble and can barely hear any music. I unplugged the subwoofer and now it's still in my satellite speakers. I tested them with another source and they are fine. So my card is just pumping out Bass. 

I'm not an audio person and have absolutely no knowledge of the audio vernacular or vocabulary. I'm just looking to knock my Bass down. I've spent 3 hours reading here and trying to get my first config.txt setup and am just not getting it. It is working because if I change the Db's and save it get a change. 

Is it possible that someone could just post a config.txt file that is nicely set up for me to use as a basic EQ? I'm not planning on using REW for anything else. I'm not doing any measurements or doing any advanced tweaking. I just need to knock the bass out of the Realtek output.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

You just need to either reset to flat ( or adjust the bass frequencies downwards ) within the builtin EQ. 

That EQ is found in your Realtek control panel ( here's what mine looks like ).

:sn:


----------



## RobH2 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hey, I appreciate your attempt to help and point out the obvious. That's where I started and followed that up with uninstalling drivers, updating and starting over. No use. My on-board sound card just does not recognize it's own equalizer anymore. That's why I came here. I need an external method to control EQ. I am an animator, build computers and am very familiar with everything associated with them. 

I however, know next to nothing about sound, DB, waveforms, etc. So, I need some hand-holding. I just don't have the time right now (in the middle of a tremendous project 18-hrs/day) to dive in and learn all that I need to about sound to use REW. I was hoping to find something that I could just install, tweak and use. 

So, I need help with setting up a config.txt. If anyone can help me do that I'd appreciate it.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

What external EQ do you own ( from the list that REW supports ) ?

:sn:


----------



## RobH2 (Apr 15, 2014)

I don't own or have any. The Realtek driver (EQ application) won't hook windows and does nothing anymore. I was under the impression that by just modifying a 'config.txt' file for REW 5 that I could control the windows audio stream much like an EQ would. I have it controlling the volume like the initial directions describe but have no idea how to set up the filters. After a few hours of trying to sort it out on my own, I was still not closer to something that worked. 

It tried to make a few 'config.txt' files but noting modified the levels. I apologize that I don't have the time to do my "due diligence" and completely learn everything before asking for help but I really just thought I could on on the web, buy an EQ, install it and have some control back. That does not appear to be the case. Then I found REW. It looked promising but I was not prepared for the substantial knowledge base required nor the learning curve. 

I may not be fully understanding your question but do appreciate your attempt to begin to assist me.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

RobH2 said:


> I don't own or have any. The Realtek driver (EQ application) won't hook windows and does nothing anymore. I was under the impression that by just modifying a 'config.txt' file for REW 5 that I could control the windows audio stream much like an EQ would. I have it controlling the volume like the initial directions describe but have no idea how to set up the filters. After a few hours of trying to sort it out on my own, I was still not closer to something that worked.
> 
> It tried to make a few 'config.txt' files but noting modified the levels. I apologize that I don't have the time to do my "due diligence" and completely learn everything before asking for help but I really just thought I could on on the web, buy an EQ, install it and have some control back. That does not appear to be the case. Then I found REW. It looked promising but I was not prepared for the substantial knowledge base required nor the learning curve.
> 
> I may not be fully understanding your question but do appreciate your attempt to begin to assist me.


Well, it's a mystery to me what API's or APO's ( audio stream ) are currently being controlled by your existing conf.txt files .

I think you may need the help of a programmer to clear out what you've currently installed .

Then, you might want to install this newish APO ( called * Equalizer APO * ) . ( This assumes you are running Win7 or Win8 . )

Then in the "Discussion Forum" download & install one of the GUI's ( made available from a separate developer  *from here !*).

Using a GUI ( such as his Graphic EQ gui ) will allow you to bypass having to create any conf.txt files .

:sn:


----------



## RobH2 (Apr 15, 2014)

That's a great suggestion and a lot of help EarlK. I really appreciate your time.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

RobH2 said:


> That's a great suggestion and a lot of help EarlK. I really appreciate your time.


Here's hoping ! :T

:sn:


----------

